# Bother got a Basset Hound want to train it for rabbits



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

yep i know they dont use them much anymore but i know thats wht they were breed for. im thinking of just taking it out and havein it jsut mess around shes only 10 weeks old but what do you think will she work?


----------



## nontypical_buck (Dec 21, 2006)

They are grat rabbit dogs i have 3 but only 2 hunt. But if you don't start before they are 2 they are a lil hard headed to get them to do what you want.


----------

